# Logan 200 #23388 1944



## JohnCT (Mar 8, 2018)

Figured I would document my process.

At this point, I have built a stand, figured out what in my pile of stuff is part of this lathe and what isn't. Cleaned about 30 pounds of pasted on grease shavings and some stuff I probably don't want to know what it is off the machine.
Replaced the belt last night with a auto serpentine belt, figured out the following parts are either missing or need to be replaced: rubber bushings in the drive, 1/8" key for the drive gear at the end of the spindle is missing, the lock piece, spring and pin are missing in the rack so it won't stay locked, carriage lock still has the bolt but the locking plate on the bottom is missing, cross feed gear is missing so that doesn't work, one of the reversing gears is missing a tooth and the bull gear is missing a couple, the bronze bushings on the drive shaft are shot also. There are 4-5 layers of paint I'm guessing, most of it is peeling right off.

I have a 3 and 4 jaw chuck that need a little cleaning up, a drive plate, steady rest, drill chuck on 2mt and a 3mt for the head stock, dead centers, tool post with holders, boring bars and holders, drive dogs, and a bunch of cutter stock. The bearings seem to be in good shape. 

I have sort of figured out how to grind cutters, adjust the cutter so it cuts most of the time, figured out how to slow the thing down so it will cut steel halfway decent(no clue what the blank is, it seems hard), once the missing parts are replaced/repaired, I'll work on leveling/trueing/squaring things up so I can learn to use the power feeds and threading. I didn't have a plan when this thing followed me home, but it looks like it's going to get restored and updated some...... now to pick a color?


----------



## Bill Gruby (Mar 8, 2018)

Logans were Green John.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi John.

I also have a Model 200 built in (early) 1944. (s/n 22910)    It seems to have been an Army contract  machine: it's painted
OD Green which may be the color Bill referred to.  But, civilian machines were dark gray.  My machine actually has both:  painted gray and then 
the green painted over the gray on the outside of the machine as you can see.  










I bet if you dig down and find a surface painted the original color it will become obvious, but of course you can paint it any color 
you like.  Traditionalists around here usually suggest some variation of gray, but there are some really nice dark blue and dark 
green machines around.  

And, by the way, we like pictures...


----------



## Silverbullet (Mar 8, 2018)

Be bold go pick a color you like, I'm into the hammered bronze or hammered paint in dark colors. I like the inside of handles painted brite too the same with the pan or slots on mills tables.


----------



## JohnCT (Mar 9, 2018)

New belt, the steady rest and drive wheel are probably the original grey.

Any ever clear coat one? I kind of like the raw metal where the paint is peeling.


----------



## Bob Korves (Mar 9, 2018)

JohnCT said:


> Any ever clear coat one?


Why not?  Patina plus protection.


----------



## T Bredehoft (Mar 9, 2018)

Don't you wonder what stories those walls could tell!


----------



## Nogoingback (Mar 9, 2018)

Nothing wrong with honest wear.


----------

